# Server Reboots



## asepulveda (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello
I have  Supermicro FatTwin server running a pfsense. 

At least every 10 o 15 days it suddenly reboots, i just check all for days the logs without any luck, the only message i saw is:

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 38; apic id = 32
fault virtual address    = 0x1
fault code        = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer    = 0x20:0xffffffff80e91aca

stack pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe085af6c8f0

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 46; apic id = 3a
fault virtual address    = 0x1
fault code        = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer    = 0x20:0xffffffff80f8f3e5
stack pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe085b817920
frame pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe085b817b20
code segment        = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
            = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1

processor eflags    = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
current process        = 12 (irq333: igb5:que 6)
cpuid = 2; frame pointer            = 0x28:0xfffffe085af6c970
code segment        = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b

trap number        = 12

            = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
panic: page fault
cpuid = 46
KDB: enter: panic
panic.txt0600001213762536676  7156 ustarrootwheelpage faultversion.txt06000033013762536676  7634 ustarrootwheelFreeBSD 11.3-STABLE #243 abf8cba50ce(RELENG_2_4_5): Tue Jun  2 17:53:37 EDT 2020
root@buildbot1-nyi.netgate.com:/build/ce-crossbuild-245/obj/amd64/YNx4Qq3j/build/ce-crossbuild-245/sources/FreeBSD-src/sys/pfSense


Any idea of whats is happening?

I google the page not present error and some talks about memory, but memory check was ok


----------



## PMc (Dec 5, 2020)

asepulveda said:


> Any idea of whats is happening?



Yes, this is called a kernel panic. It means that the OS itself came into a situation that should never happen, and needed to terminate. (You are lucky, because this means that there is a reason for the reboots.)
Possible reasons are very widespread: any kind of hardware malfunctions, but also misconfigurations and bugs.

Normally the system will then write a dump of the memory contents, and this dump can be analyzed to get a clue what actually happened. The dump should go into the swapspace, and will be copied to /var/crash during the next startup.

So there are two things to do
1. make sure the dump gets written (not very difficult), and
2. get a clue from the dump (not very easy).

To get the dump, you need a swapspace configured (or more specifically, have the `dumpdev` parameter in rc.conf point to some disk partition at least as big as your memory), and enough free space in /var/crash. Maybe the dumps are already there?
For further details, please see the handbook.

BTW, there is already something one can see from the data You provided:


> current process        = 12 (irq333: igb5:que 6)



(Check if it is always such a process, and always the same device.)
This seems to be a driver for an Intel PRO/1000 nic. So look into these, or the pci bus, or the memory. (A memory test doesn't mean much, it just shows obvious flaws, but cannot test all conditions.)


----------



## asepulveda (Dec 6, 2020)

PMc said:


> Yes, this is called a kernel panic. It means that the OS itself came into a situation that should never happen, and needed to terminate. (You are lucky, because this means that there is a reason for the reboots.)
> Possible reasons are very widespread: any kind of hardware malfunctions, but also misconfigurations and bugs.
> 
> Normally the system will then write a dump of the memory contents, and this dump can be analyzed to get a clue what actually happened. The dump should go into the swapspace, and will be copied to /var/crash during the next startup.
> ...


Yes, i knoe is a kernel panic, but im not able to find why. I already check the crash report, the three times server reboots, but i didnt saw anything in specific, i will check in older crash reports if a saw the intel pro driver device. This is a good start

Thaks alot!


----------



## George (Dec 6, 2020)

You are running on 11.3 stable though, and you are running pfsense.
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

